# the master plan



## afromage5000 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok so here is my scheme to grow a stash on campus. My school is in maryland which has plenty of rain through the summer and a moderately late frost in the fall. My campus is encircled by 1/4 to 1/2 mile of woods on all sides. In these woods are bridal paths and a healthy stream. My plan is to find a grow site near the stream and near the water table but significantly away from the bridal path but still accessable to me easily. I will prepare the soil in late August during freshman orientation (i'm a sophmore) when nobody is paying attention and then wait out the winter, start seeds in my room and then plant them before i leave in the spring and harvest upon returning for my junior year. Will this work?


----------



## Exile06 (Jul 12, 2006)

you would have to check on the every week or so just to make sure there going good and no body has found out that there pot plants and also they Stink alot when it rains so be careful but u should be good and thats sounds like a pretty good idea to me IMHO. if it rains alot u wont have to go and water them unless ur using ferts and nutes.


----------



## Hick (Jul 12, 2006)

Unattended marijuanna usually doesn't do well. They need to be cared for, cultivated, inorder to produce high quality weed. They like to dry out between waterings, so a moist substrate isn't ideal. They need nutrients, and different nutrients for flowering than vegging. They should have the males removed in late July or August. 
But...I have had forgotten plants survive and produce small amounts of decent smoke.


----------



## afromage5000 (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah i realize quality and quantity would suffer but i'm not too concerned since it would still mean free bud. there is a chance i could visit them a few times over the summer. Also, i would do early sexing in my room before transplanting. If i were to plant a male with my girls and left part of one plant to go to seed would those seeds germinate the next spring on their own? Has anyone ever done this type of self sustained garden? Also how can I better my chances with the time that i do have around the plants?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 12, 2006)

The small amount of bud you'd produce would'nt be worth the risk. IMO.


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 12, 2006)

You're making a big mistake, imo, growing in a dorm room.  Sexing plants from seeds takes about 6 weeks.
And as far as thinking that a seeded marijuana plant growing out in the wild will reproduce itself, don't.

I believe you think growing pot out in the wilds is easier than it is.


----------

